# Pines sueltos (no usados) en PIC, que hacer con ellos?



## Meta (Abr 6, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Hola gente! ¿Qué tal?

Tengo el PIC 16F84A con pines que no voy a utilizar, algunos del puerto A y otros del Puerto B.

¿Qué hago con ellas? 

¿Las dejos en el aire _(cosa que no me gusta)_ o las pongo a masa o a +5v directamente?

Un buen cordial saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2008)

Las programas como salidas y te olvidas de ellas.


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 6, 2008)

Dejalos al aire, no tiene ningun problema.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 6, 2008)

yo los programo como  entradas y les coloco un resistor de 1k a tierra


----------



## Meta (Abr 6, 2008)

Sigan opinando. Parece que no se ponen de acuerdo.


----------



## Loktar (Abr 6, 2008)

No los conectes a nada, no es necesario.


----------



## caeg (Abr 6, 2008)

yo habia leido en un tutorial que deben de estar conectados a algun lado


----------



## Loktar (Abr 6, 2008)

Hacés un programa:
Funciona con los pines conectados a algún lado: "Sí"
Funciona con los pines no conectados a ningún lado: "Sí"
MORALEJA: hacé lo que quieras.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 7, 2008)

Posibles obciones:

1º dejarlos al aire como entradas
2º dejarlos al aire como salidas
3º ponerlos con una resistencia a masa como entrada

La 1º obcion comentan que no hay ningun problema, pero con el mismo esfuerzo puedo utilizar la obcion 2º y me curo en salud.
La 3º obcion funciona bien, pero tengo que disponer de resistencias.

Yo me decanto por la obcion 2º (me curo en salud y me ahorro las resistencias)


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2008)

Gracias. 

¿Podrías explicar qué significa o que quieres decir que cura en salud?

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 7, 2008)

es una frase echa de mi tierra, similar a mas vale prevenir que curar.


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2008)

Entendido. Entonces mejor dejarla como salida como dice en la opción 2.


----------



## perik (Abr 8, 2008)

Yo los dejo al aire sin preocuparme si esta como salida o como entrada y nunca me a dado ningun problema.


----------



## f_point (Abr 8, 2008)

Bueno, mi opinion es que debes buscar de las 3 alternativas la mas ventajosa (la que genere el funcionamiento mas estable y confiable y que ademas, sea barata y facil de implementar). Debo comentar que las 3 funcionan, pero si eres perfeccionista, puedes hacer una comparacion de los pros y los contras:

1- Dejar los pines abiertos y dejarlos como entradas:
* Ventajas: Barato (no usa componentes externos), facil (dejar un pin abierto es facil hasta en un circuito impreso).
* Desventajas: Funcionamiento no garantizado. De acuerdo a Microchip, un pin abierto y como entrada que no este configurado como analogico, provoca un consumo de corriente mas elevado de lo normal aunque no se use, debido a que somete al circuito de entrada a condiciones no bien definidas (el pin capta lo que sea: ruido, niveles de voltaje analogicos que no son 5 o 0V, etc). En la practica sin embargo, los PICs funcionan casi todo el tiempo con esta opcion.

2- Dejar los pines abiertos y dejarlos como salidas:
* Ventajas: Barato (sin componentes externos), facil (igual al anterior) y estable (los puertos siempre funcionan bien cuando sus pines estan abiertos y como salidas).
* Desventajas: Ninguna realmente (es el metodo recomendado usualmente por Microchip).

3- Conectar los pines con resistencias a +V o GND y dejarlos como entradas:
* Ventajas: Estable (aseguras las condciones de entrada de los pines).
* Desventajas: Caro (bueno, depende del numero de resistencias), no tan facil (hay que hacer conexiones extra a los pines no usados).

Espero ser lo suficientemente objetivo en esta ocasion. Naturalmente, yo siempre elijo 2 ;-)

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Abr 8, 2008)

Como ya he comentado, en mi trabajo no usamos PIc, pero la consigna es dejar los pines sueltos como salida y puesto en cero (GND).


Como entrada, aparte de lo que han comentado puede ocurrir que ruido o una descarga electrostatica del cuerpo dañe la linea.

Colocar resistencias no es necesario, al menos con los micros que trabajamos ya que internamente coloca una resistencia a pull-down.

Saludos..


----------



## Meta (May 11, 2008)

f_point dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, mi opinion es que debes buscar de las 3 alternativas la mas ventajosa (la que genere el funcionamiento mas estable y confiable y que ademas, sea barata y facil de implementar). Debo comentar que las 3 funcionan, pero si eres perfeccionista, puedes hacer una comparacion de los pros y los contras:
> 
> 1- Dejar los pines abiertos y dejarlos como entradas:
> * Ventajas: Barato (no usa componentes externos), facil (dejar un pin abierto es facil hasta en un circuito impreso).
> ...



Hola:

Muy buena la explicación, me encanta y muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (May 12, 2008)

Yo elijo la opción MaMuleana

A+B+C=Funcionamiento Esperado

A) Nunca dejar un pin no usado librado a la suerte, son un par de resistencias, dudo mucho que alguien tenga que soldar 1000 en pines libres.
B) Capacitor de Desacople lo más cercano al Pic
C) Referencia de masa del Pic, una pista bien gordita y directamente a la masa de la fuente (conector).

Saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (May 16, 2008)

El pic16f84 tiene entradas  TTL asi que lo puedes dejar libres.
Preferente cofigurar como entradas por si tuvieras un error de conecion por accidente.


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2008)

cristian_elect dijo:
			
		

> El pic16f84 tiene entradas  TTL asi que lo puedes dejar libres.
> Preferente cofigurar como entradas por si tuvieras un error de conecion por accidente.



Y cuanto es el consumo de corriente dejando el pin suelto, segun Microchip? Ojo al piojo.


----------



## Meta (May 17, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> cristian_elect dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uffffff, me volvieron a confudir.

En resumen, ¿Cómo lo dejo al final?


----------



## jomainbe (Sep 15, 2008)

He estado buscando por los foros y en Internet pero no hay unanimidad sobre qué es mejor hacer con los pines no usados de un PIC. Hay quien los deja sin conexión, otros a masa y otros a 5V con resistencias de 10K. ¿Cuál es la mejor manera (profesional) y en qué modo dejar los pines (entrada o salida)?


----------



## perik (Sep 15, 2008)

Podria ser dejarlo como salida en modo 0 logico y a masa.
yo lo hago asi .
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Sep 15, 2008)

Va a depender del programa que estes realizando.
Si no usas un puerto entero y lo programas de salida (a parte de perder unas instrucciones que te hacen ejecutar el programa más lento) se queda como salida.
Si lo dejas por defecto como viene(entrada) el programa se ejecuta más rapido que el anterior.
Entrar ruido, puede entrar pero como no usas el puerto ¿Qúe más da?
Lo más comodo es forzar a nivel bajo. Es más extraño que te entre un ruido por cero voltios.
Si tienes alguna patilla que no usas dentro del puerto ¿Qué pasa si la conectas a otra que si usas? Irian las dos a la par y no es molesto.

Como ves cada uno usa la comodidad. Muchas veces buscas lo más cercano a esa entrada y la tiras a ella.
Ahora me pregunto ¿Qué sentido tiene forzar una entrada que no vas a usar mediante una Resistencia? La polarización mediante Resistencia se hace si va a combiar de estado(evita el cortocircuito). Te ahorras 0,001€ si no la colocas

Saludos
PD Lo dicho: Usa lo que te sea más comodo y que no complique el circuito.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 15, 2008)

Yo lo que "suelo hacer" (entre comillas porque hice como dos placas, jaja) es ponerle un conector de dos pines uno para la señal de la pata del pic, y otro para GND. Así si el día de mañana necesito una entrada o salida más lo puedo usar. Y si no lo uso lo dejo como salida, y si por una de esas cosas lo quiero dejar como entrada meto un jumper para ese conector y ya lo tengo conectado a GND.


----------



## jomainbe (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya lo tengo claro, muchas gracias a todos. Optaré por dejarlas al aire y así no complicar el circuito con masas y resistencias.


----------



## locutusbn (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola:
Soy nuevo en este foro y en mundo de los micros. Utilizo el PIC 16f84A. Tengo dos preguntas:

- He leído en varios sitios que los pines no usados en un proyecto deben conectarse a Vcc mediante una resistencia 4k7 porque de lo contrario se quema el micro, pero cuando veo los circuitos de diferentes proyectos no los veo conectados.
¿Qué debo hacer?

- Igualmente, aunque no utilice la opción reset, ¿Debo conectar el pin MCLR a Vcc?¿basta interponer una resitencia de 4k7?


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 8, 2010)

el MCLR si es necesario conectarlo a vcc a traves de una resistencia, pero el resto de pines no es necesario.


----------



## locutusbn (Nov 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bueno con respecto a este temaines sueltos (no usados) en PIC, que hacer con ellos?
Yo tengo un pic conectado a un display de 7 segamentos,pero quiero anular el display y solo usar el pic con las funciones programadas.Mi pregunta es,puedo dejar todos los pines del pic que estaban conectados al display de 7 segmentos al aire o colocarles una resistencia a tierra?De antemano les agradesco a cualquier compañero que pueda agregar algo.Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 2, 2012)

dejalos conectados... mientras no envies datos al puerto el display no tiene por que encender...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> Posibles obciones:
> 
> 1º dejarlos al aire como entradas
> 2º dejarlos al aire como salidas
> ...



oP cion..........por que pones oB cion ?????



como salida si sin querer la polaca toca algo , un pin hace corto estas haciendo un corto.
si el pic tiene R. pull up o down  entonces como entrada es igual que como salida.

METAAAAAA 
no te des maquina:
1 -- ponelos como salida esta ok .
2 --- ponelos como entrada pero fijate que tengan internamente R. pull up o down.
3 -- evita dejarlos libres, pero si lso dejas libres como entrada y no les das bola, y no tienen R. interna seguro que igual no debe pasar nada.
pero fijate que es LA ULTIMA DE LAS OPCIONES.
4 --- ponelos como entrada y si No tienen R, pull up o down , pues no problem, nada de resistencia : mete todas a masa o a +vcc directa, que problem ?? 
por que a travez de una R ?? cual es ???? 

opcion 1, 2 o 4 son perfectas.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2012)

La verdad es que debe de dar igual. No son circuitos "normales" los terminales no tienen función si no se programan.
Lo que no se debe de hacer seguro es hacerlos salida y forzarlos a algo como he leído


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gracias compañeros por sus amables repuestas sobre este tema.Bueno quizas no me esplique bien,por eso les expongo el tema de nuevo.Miren yo tengo un circuito armado con un pic el cual funciona como calefaccion y ya esta programado para tal funcion,el circuito lleva un display anodo comun de 7 segmentos para monitorear la temperatura en el area.Bueno yo lo que quiero es hacer una nueva placa PCB para el mismo pic ,pero sin incluir el display de 7 segmentos,pero  lo que me confunde es que hacer con los pines que ban al display,pues me imagino que al seguir usando el circuito para controlar la temperatura ,los pines del pic seguiran mandando  voltage,a un en ausencia del display de 7 segmentos .


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 3, 2012)

Electron772 dijo:


> Gracias compañeros por sus amables repuestas sobre este tema.Bueno quizas no me esplique bien,por eso les expongo el tema de nuevo.Miren yo tengo un circuito armado con un pic el cual funciona como calefaccion y ya esta programado para tal funcion,el circuito lleva un display anodo comun de 7 segmentos para monitorear la temperatura en el area.Bueno yo lo que quiero es hacer una nueva placa PCB para el mismo pic ,pero sin incluir el display de 7 segmentos,pero  lo que me confunde es que hacer con los pines que ban al display,pues me imagino que al seguir usando el circuito para controlar la temperatura ,los pines del pic seguiran mandando  voltage,a un en ausencia del display de 7 segmentos .



Hola...el termino NC(NO CONECTION) te es familiar? dejalo sin conexión solo la isla para soldar el pin del PIC y nada mas.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 3, 2012)

Como ya te han comentado, dejalos sin conexión, en mi caso, siempre he pensado que es mejor dejarlos como entradas cuando no se utilizan por la razón que comentó anteriormente el amigo Cristian_elec de que por algúna mala conexión de una salida a Vcc o a GND puede dañar al CI. 
Pero como supongo, no tienes acceso al programa del PIC para configurar esos pines que van al Display como entradas es mejor que los dejes así sin conexión, como dices seguirá existiendo voltaje de salida pero no corriente. Saludos


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 4, 2012)

Gracias amigos por sus respuestas  .


----------



## lejosmar (Oct 11, 2012)

bueno amigo te recomiendo que los conectes a vcc por medio de una resistencia de 10k tal como dice microchip, nunca los dejes al aire por que recuerda que son tecnología cmos y tienden a ser muy sensibles inclusive a las señales electromagnéticas de radio en el medio ambiente.
espero te aya servido ese dato.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2012)

lejosmar dijo:


> bueno amigo te recomiendo que los conectes a vcc por medio de una resistencia de 10k tal como dice microchip, nunca los dejes al aire por que recuerda que son tecnología cmos y tienden a ser muy sensibles inclusive a las señales electromagnéticas de radio en el medio ambiente.
> espero te aya servido ese dato.



en ambientes muy ''ruidosos'' si el pic no tiene la r a vcc ,se pone como loco o ase cosas raras


----------

